# Middle Earth Pipeweed Series - Tree Beard



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Middle Earth Pipeweed Series (Tree Beard)*

From http://www.justforhim.com

This is my first review so go easy on me fellas 

Red Virginias & burleys are blended with a rich vanilla to sweeten the the aroma. This only took 2 lights and then it burned quite nice for the rest of the bowl. The room note is very nice & gives off plenty of smoke.

There is a very sweet taste but no taste what so ever of the Vanilla. Very smooth and tasty. I know I read somewhere that Virginias can get your tongue if your new to smoking but that is not the case with Tree Beard.

I say give it a try, for the price you can't go wrong @ $2.25 oz. I think this may be one of my regular pipe tobaccos.

Shawn


----------

